# Newbie question re: Kindle book covers



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

I hope to receive my first Kindle tomorrow.  Tonight I was just wondering.....when you download a book and start reading it, do you see the same cover as the print book, only in black and white?  What about the usual inside flaps, back flaps, back cover, do you see those?  Just curious....and impatient waiting for K2!  Thanks


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

So far, many of the books I have had open at chapter 1 (which is not always desired, especially if there is a prologue). Always make sure you check the TOC to make sure you are not missing anything you want to read (simce they can set the "beginning" of the book in odd places).some covers are the original, but in black in white; others are special to the kindle version... it really varies.

I haven;t gotten any pages from the flaps of covers yet, nor the bacl cover... but most usually do include the front matter - first few pages with the copyright info, dedications, aknowledgements, reviews/quotes, list of others books, etc - all that is contained in the print copy. Sometimes though, some of it is at the end of the book instead the beginning.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Cover art seems to run the gamut and of course everything is in gray scale. Content seems to be only what is bound into the book between the covers. I've never seen anything that would have been printed on a dust jacket or back cover.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

When I open a book, I usually go to the menu and select Go To Cover. This takes you to the very beginning... I like to read everything. In most cases, there is a book cover, or at least a cover sheet.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks, everyone!  You've explained it so well.  Now, with my K2 out for delivery, I better scan the User's Guide!


----------

